# Green Apple TFA vs Green Apple FW



## thaabit (25/3/17)

Afternoon folks
Hope you guys having a good weekend thus far.
So I'm about to place an order for concentrates but noticed the TFA Green Apple is sold out, and of course that specific flavourant is important to my mix. Like the title suggests has anyone ever tried the TFA and the FW Green Apple,if so is there any real difference between the two? Is the FW more 'tart like' or fruity notes for a fruity mix. 

Ps. I've seen BLCKVapour has the Cap Green Apple but I'm not that interested as it users alcohol in the solution.

Thank you for reading and taking time to reply


----------



## KZOR (25/3/17)

I prefer FW's Green Apple as it is a nice balance of candy-type green apple and realistic green apple.
Do not like TFA Green apple because anything over 4% tends to overwhelm the recipe and ui find it too far off from the real green apple taste.
But the apple flavors i use the most in my recipes is Real Flavours Candy Apple and CAP Double Apple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## thaabit (25/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I prefer FW's Green Apple as it is a nice balance of candy-type green apple and realistic green apple.
> Do not like TFA Green apple because anything over 4% tends to overwhelm the recipe and ui find it too far off from the real green apple taste.
> But the apple flavors i use the most in my recipes is Real Flavours Candy Apple and CAP Double Apple.


Thanks @KZOR for the pearls of wisdom, much appreciated sir. I will go ahead and place my FW order


----------

